# Brick built vs wooden stables... what do you think?



## Bowen4Horses (5 May 2009)

Hi

I have been house hunting for ages and ages. i wanted something with a few extra stables so i could have a couple of DIY liveries. 

after looking at billions of houses (with yards) i have finally found one i like. it's a dump, but with lots of TLC could be a fab family home. 

anyhoo, it has brick built stables, 12' x 12'. plus a foaling box which is much bigger and a tackroom too.

i've always had wooden stables, but always presumed brick built were better (sturdier, less drafty etc). 

I posted a photo of the stables onto my facebook... and one of my 'friends' left loads of horrible comments. including one saying the stables were skanky. 

Is she saying this because they're brick built? Does anyone have any opinions on brick vs wooden?

thank you xxx


----------



## GinaB (5 May 2009)

I think somebody was jealous


----------



## Pixxie (5 May 2009)

im with the jealousy theory

please send us a piccy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




oo and whereabouts is it?
xx


----------



## Halfpass (5 May 2009)

Some friend  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Jealous maybe?

Having kept my horses in both I prefer brick built as they are much cooler in the summer and just as warm as wooden in the winter.

You have no problems with wood rot and brick stables can take an awful lot of hammering from horses i.e. my OH horse rolled in his wooden stable and back of stable got pushed out and his leg got caught between the floor and the back of the stable. This wouldn't have happened in a well built brick one I am sure!!!

FWIW I'm sure these stables will look fab with a good clean and a bit of white paint. I'm sure the horse won't mind as long as its warm and dry!!!!

Can we see piccies?


----------



## Gooby (5 May 2009)

as long as it is well built i dont think it should matter whether it is brick or timber. Atm mine is in a stable with brick/metal ext walls and timber partitions


----------



## Bay_Beasty (5 May 2009)

I cannot make judgement. If we all bought houses that we could just walk into, then life would not be fun. Our stables are wooden, lovely and warm in winter, lovely and cool in summer, very airy as they go up v high and so good for COPD horses, with windows that can be opened etc. I have been in Brick and some are lovely and some are very airless, but I have also been in many a wooden stable that is airless. Its not the material but the design that is important IMO. and I love projects and most things just need a good clean and a tidy and if if feels right buy it.


----------



## Bowen4Horses (5 May 2009)

ok, here's the link to the album...

don't laugh too much. BEFORE CLICKING ON THE LINK BE AWARE THIS IS A HUGE PROJECT! we are under no illusions. and have renovated our current house ourselves, with no previous DIY experience (it didn't have heating/floors etc). 

the vendor has 44 scrap cars, lots of metal things, and a few caravans on the yard/garden etc. you HAVE to see past these! they won't be there when we own it!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=107757&amp;id=741861053&amp;l=bc5fc74987

if you hate it, don't be too mean! i know it's hideous! but it's got a lovely feeling about it. believe me, i have looked at LOTS of houses recently... and this is by far the gross-est! 
but we love it... x


----------



## Bosworth (5 May 2009)

Brick are far far better, no chewed wood, cool in summer and warmer in winter, great to paint, easy to disinfect - and ringworm etc can be  washed off as they can't get in the cracks there are in wood. They last far far longer than wood. I would ignore your friend and wallow in your good fortune of finding a place with lovely brick stables. If they look a bit tatty then you can soon tidy them up. Mine are a mix of cob and brick and looked a real mess when we bought the place. But a fresh coat of paint, a bit of mortar in the holes, a tidy up of the woodwork and we now have a fantastic stable yard.


----------



## Bowen4Horses (5 May 2009)

p.s. can i just add, this friend is the same one that called my horse an 'ill bred runt'... so i'm feeling extra delicate with regards to her comments..!


----------



## Bowen4Horses (5 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Brick are far far better, no chewed wood, cool in summer and warmer in winter, great to paint, easy to disinfect - and ringworm etc can be  washed off as they can't get in the cracks there are in wood. They last far far longer than wood. I would ignore your friend and wallow in your good fortune of finding a place with lovely brick stables. If they look a bit tatty then you can soon tidy them up. Mine are a mix of cob and brick and looked a real mess when we bought the place. But a fresh coat of paint, a bit of mortar in the holes, a tidy up of the woodwork and we now have a fantastic stable yard. 







[/ QUOTE ]

oh my GOD! your stables are LUSH. sadly, mine are nowhere near that nice!


----------



## Bosworth (5 May 2009)

I love your place - real potential and not too much work. At least the house is fairly modern and your services are not overly ancient. Our house is over 600 years old with all the associated problems of lead pipes, dodgy electrics from when electricity was invented. A water supply in a mix if imperial and metric. You will really enjoy doing it, I have found it so satisfying and the increase in the property's value makes every little bit if effort totally worth while.


----------



## Gingerbird (5 May 2009)

Any point in suggesting you just remove 'friend' from your FB account!!!!

Brick stables are fantastic and I think would be my 1st choice over wooden.

As someone else said, they are cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter, easier to wash down and disinfect, less susceptable to damage........I could go on!

What an amazing looking project that looks though - very exciting!


----------



## katelarge (5 May 2009)

She is being a cowbag! Looked at the pics and I was expecting MUCH worse, I obviously have much lower standards than you. Oh and I love the clapped-out Jeep, hysterical!

It's got tons of land, a school and no it doesn't need "ripped out". The stables will be fine to: I would go for it, she is just jealous. BTW why is she even a friend  after that remark about your horse?!!!


----------



## Bowen4Horses (5 May 2009)

bosworth - tis true, i found doing up our current house sooooo satisfying, and the increase in value is amazing! especially as we spent far less money than we thought we would (but tonnes of elbow grease). my poor husband has learnt to plaster, re-roof, build chimneys, re-wire... 

so, i think it will be enjoyable. i was also pregnant for the last house renovation too (am pregnant again) so i think this is my own 'special' version of 'nesting'...!


----------



## emma69 (5 May 2009)

I think once the cars are gone, and the rubbish cleared away, and the weeding done, it will look so much better. Longer term, some new white paint on the stbles, and some new matching doors, and they will be fine!


----------



## Bosworth (5 May 2009)

Not yet, but when we took our on it was a mess, no fencing, no mounting block, doors hanging off, peeling paint, doors missing. Drinkers hanging off, no electricity or water. Holes in the concrete, weeds everywhere. Our arena was grass, and took me about 3 months to get rid of the weeds and find the sand surface underneath. Our fields had no grass at all just moss and mud. 

have a look at our web now and you can see what it has become www.ballhillequestrian.co.uk and that took me about 12 months to do. Still loads left but it is now all together.


----------



## emmiec12 (5 May 2009)

I think they are jelous..... we are lucky enough to have brick stables that match the house, but before that our horses were in self built pens in an old milking parlour.... it doesn't matter where the horses are as long as they are well looked after! 

Ignore that stupid person  
	
	
		
		
	


	




!  Don't let them ruin it for you! I'm glad you have found a place you like  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Chico Mio (5 May 2009)

How ANYONE can say that place is a dump is beyond me!  Those stables look like the height of luxury compared to what we had to start with!  We had a 100 yo stone barn that had been bricked up for 15 years and was so full of sh*te that I almost cried when we got in there!  The roof was slate (humungous great slabs mind you, not nice roof slates) and the roof beams were rotten and had to be replaced. The house wasn't much better!! Anyone wants a real laugh there are pics on facebook....

Ohh, sorry, in answer to your question, brick/stone for me everytime.  Cool in summer, warm in winter, don't need Weathercoating, nice and solid.   Good Luck if you buy it!


----------



## Bowen4Horses (5 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
She is being a cowbag! Looked at the pics and I was expecting MUCH worse, I obviously have much lower standards than you. Oh and I love the clapped-out Jeep, hysterical!

It's got tons of land, a school and no it doesn't need "ripped out". The stables will be fine to: I would go for it, she is just jealous. BTW why is she even a friend  after that remark about your horse?!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

the clapped out jeep is one of many... 
in the flesh, the house does look worse than the photos, but i don't care! i can't wait to get stuck in! 

i forgive her horrible comments, as i don't think she's deliberately horrible... though it can be a bit upsetting! esp as my horse is Hanoverian x Polish WB... and is sire is Geronimo... so not actually ill-bred! though he is a bit runtish as has been out of work for a bit!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





but, again, like the house. i love my horse. i don't care what everyone else thinks, it just makes me more determined to succeed!


----------



## Bowen4Horses (5 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 Our arena was grass, and took me about 3 months to get rid of the weeds and find the sand surface underneath.


[/ QUOTE ]

ha! i can see me weeding for months and months. actually, that's a lie, i am too pregnant to bend down. i can see my 12yr old son weeding and weeding to earn some pocket money!


----------



## Booboos (5 May 2009)

Brick are better in my opinion. Looking at your photos you could render these stables, paint them white, add some hanging baskets and a few touches (mounting block, potted plants) and they will look divine! Shouldn't take took long to do and you should be able to do it yourselves. I think that building projects are a lot of fun, you can do everything the way you want it and then you can feel proud it was all your hard work.


----------



## Donkeymad (5 May 2009)

brick stables over wood any day.

I think that place is nice and has great potential, you are under no delusions about work involved, so go for it.


----------



## Bowen4Horses (5 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Brick are better in my opinion. Looking at your photos you could render these stables, paint them white, add some hanging baskets and a few touches (mounting block, potted plants) and they will look divine! Shouldn't take took long to do and you should be able to do it yourselves. I think that building projects are a lot of fun, you can do everything the way you want it and then you can feel proud it was all your hard work. 

[/ QUOTE ]

my thoughts exactly! little cute hanging baskets (which no doubt i'll kill within days)... it'll look cute!

here's the message my 'friend' sent me:
you have gone completely insane!!! It is GHASTLY - souless, characterless, major strucutral faults, house should be bulldozed, the stable yard isn't fit for any animal and looks like a gypo site, all the land needs fencing, the manege is crappy sand which you'll only be able to use for about 3 months in a year....
PLEASE tell me you are not seriously considering it???!!!!




i can't help but worry that she must see something i'm missing. i'm concerned my crazy pregnancy hormones are making me want a house that no one else will touch...


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (5 May 2009)

What a lovely place it will be with a bit of hard work. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Just the sort of project to get your teeth into.
I would say your friend is definately Mrs Envy!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Good luck with it and show us some pics of the progress.


----------



## Haniki (5 May 2009)

With a bit of work your property will be lovely! You've got your own house, stables, land and menage, what more could you want? I think your 'friend' is jealous.


----------



## Pixxie (5 May 2009)

where abouts is the house? i could be one of your liveries lol or just help you paint 
	
	
		
		
	


	





i like painting
x


----------



## emma69 (5 May 2009)

Borrow a tractor and drag it then pick up the weeds


----------



## Bowen4Horses (5 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
where abouts is the house? i could be one of your liveries lol or just help you paint 
	
	
		
		
	


	





i like painting
x 

[/ QUOTE ]

it's miles away... it'd be about an hour and a half commute for you ... so doubt you'll want to livery there! but you're more than welcome to come and paint, and maybe pull some weeds out of the manege... i think i'll have a 'painting party' or something, and get loads of mates over for a big BBQ and party in exchange for some hard labour! 






xx


----------



## Bowen4Horses (5 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Borrow a tractor and drag it then pick up the weeds 

[/ QUOTE ]

i've promised my hubby he can have a little tractor... so that can be his first job! x


----------



## Pixxie (5 May 2009)

i would actually be more than happy to come and give you a hand, would love to meet raf as well.

and trains are brilliant things  (where is the hour and a half commute to?)

x


----------



## golddustsara (5 May 2009)

All looks lovely - I am uber jealous  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Stables look fine aside from the asbestos roofing. Although I don't think you have to change them - just don't disturb them. 

House looks like a fantastic project.


----------



## M_G (5 May 2009)

Your stables will look fab with a coat of white paint  I think your friend is just jealous


----------



## Annagain (5 May 2009)

Maybe your friend just doesn't have the same vision that you do - it's probably not that she's deliberately nasty, she just can't see past all the rubbish etc that's there now to what it could be. Some people can, others can't. Unfortunately, I'm one of those who would like to but my husband is a DIYphobe so I'll never get to have anything other than a finished article.


----------



## annret (5 May 2009)

I was expecting SO much worse - I think that's gorgeous, looks like many a small racing yard or something like that. You're so lucky!

It's a lot smarter than our livery yard! lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	





So long as it's safe, then it's a brilliant set up &amp; I'm very jealous. As to sand schools - would always be my preferred surface, what tree has she fallen from?


----------



## Bowen4Horses (5 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
As to sand schools - would always be my preferred surface, what tree has she fallen from? 

[/ QUOTE ]

i'm not entirely sure, as she rides on sand where she keeps her horse at livery... and she told me they've got a great school... 
i think she just can't see past the cars/scrap metal/caravans etc. whereas they don't bother me at all. in fact, i like the fact they put people off, because it means no one else is interested in the house! 

perhaps i should stop watching so many DIY programmes...


----------



## CrazyMare (5 May 2009)

Well I presume you will have the property surveyed properly, so I'd take advise from the surveryor, not a friend who has seen a few pictures. I know which one I'd trust to tell me the house had 'severe structrual faults'!!!

I think it looks fantastic, and with some hard work, which it seems you aren't afraid of, then it will turn into a fantastic home for you and your family.


----------



## Booboos (5 May 2009)

I think your friend is a nice shade of green at the moment!!

It is always sensible to spend money on a survey, that way if there are structural issues you can budget for them and even re-negotiate the offer. Most things can be addressed given time and money, but I don't know how she can 'diagnose' the type of problem from a photo! Some cracks are merely cosmetic on the plaster work, others are more serious but you need an expert's opinion.

The other things she mentions are a bit silly to be honest! The stable yard looks perfectly sound and serviseable just not pretty, but that is so easily fixed! We managed with electric fencing for 3 years while all the post and rail was put in, did us no harm! The school will probably need a new surface, but it's there (so I presume it has PP, but check!) and it is huge!

Go for it is what I say!


----------



## Chumsmum (5 May 2009)

I was expecting far worse!

I'm so jealous that you enjoy DIY - my house looks worse than when we moved in  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Ignore 'friend' and Happy New House


----------



## kibob (5 May 2009)

Ditch the spiteful, jealous b***h of a friend.  It looks like a great place, a really exciting project - lucky you


----------



## Vickey (5 May 2009)

wow,- a REAL project, but looking at the photos' donest look to be anything structural ( my only worry, and it is just a small niggle and not realted to your stables, is the neighbours, if you are a semi. ) They dont seem to be the tidiest and I am sure that you are planning to make it really smart they might let the view down at times....

I agree with everyone (and about the "Friend") the stables are better to be stone, and those look fine, a couple of new doors here and there, a weed and a pot of paint and it will be fabby.  The school looks nice and big too, when can we all move in...

Please keep us updated on your progress....


----------



## LindaW (5 May 2009)

A good few years ago my ex and I took on a house that was crappy with 10 acres of what had been a fruit farm left to run wild - it was a dump.  Machinery and bits of stuff everywhere, we paid £365k for it.

Barn we restored into a 2nd house, first house done up, stables (wood, but I'd have had brick if the budget had allowed) barn and tack room put in, post and rail fencing, driveway and courtyard, swimming pool, arena and field shelter put in, and land all sorted, gardens and lake landscaped and grass canter track - valued at 1.2m now. (course it's not sold because of the credit crunch and no marketing is being done, but it is fabulous and shows what can be done).

Good luck, you'll have to work hard, but it can be done and it'll look lovely,  Stuff the friend...


----------



## Bowen4Horses (5 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
my only worry, and it is just a small niggle and not realted to your stables, is the neighbours, if you are a semi. ) They dont seem to be the tidiest and I am sure that you are planning to make it really smart they might let the view down at times....


[/ QUOTE ]

that's one of my concerns too... especially as we're used to being detached, and our nearest neighbours are exceptionally tidy... however... that's one of the things that makes it affordable. we are hoping to get it for 50k less than we sell our current house for... and our current one has no land/stables etc. we're moving to get land... oh, the dilemmas...!


----------



## H's mum (5 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

here's the message my 'friend' sent me:
you have gone completely insane!!! It is GHASTLY - souless, characterless, major strucutral faults, house should be bulldozed, the stable yard isn't fit for any animal and looks like a gypo site, all the land needs fencing, the manege is crappy sand which you'll only be able to use for about 3 months in a year....
PLEASE tell me you are not seriously considering it???!!!!


[/ QUOTE ]





















"Saucer of milk for table 2 pleeeease!"

I'm speachless - and she's a friend? Wow!
Kate x


----------



## destiny11 (5 May 2009)

Is this the friend that says 'rip up the school'?  She sounds lovely, not!  Must say it is much better than I expected and the stables will be great with a lick of paint and some TLC.  I'm jealous


----------



## Skhosu (5 May 2009)

brick every time after having a fire through the stables, much easier to control/deal with brick than wood!


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (5 May 2009)

If you dont have it i'll have it haha 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Only kidding, but i think maybe you should put your 'friend' in a very deep hole so she can listen to her own echo alll daaay looong


----------



## Coffee_Bean (5 May 2009)

Wow! I can totally see the place looking amazing once done up!!!! The menage would be fab and  Huuuge and a bit of white paint and the stables would be really smart too!!


----------



## millitiger (5 May 2009)

brick stables everytime- me thinks someone is jealous!


----------



## Bowen4Horses (5 May 2009)

thank you all for your lovely, and very inspiring comments... i'll keep you all updated with our progress... now, i'm off to delete a certain 'friend' from my FB! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





xxx


----------

